# Darbee paired with projector



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone on the forum use a Darbee with their projector. Is it a true benefit?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi: After reading some reviews, I bought one, and if used properly, does seem to create a more detailed image on my Optoma front projector. I noticed Oppo Is now including it in it's blue ray players, so I would give it a qualified rave...


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Vidiot! Coolest name I've heard n a while. I just ordered it and it should be here by Wednesday. I'll have my projector set up tomorrow and will put the darbee in before the Super Bowl


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

ewardjr69 said:


> Thanks Vidiot! Coolest name I've heard n a while. I just ordered it and it should be here by Wednesday. I'll have my projector set up tomorrow and will put the darbee in before the Super Bowl


Great! Hope it works out for you...


----------

